# Our scary night



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash had to stay at the vet's last night after a harrowing afternoon. The boys were playing outside all morning while I attacked weeds. at about two o'clock I notice cash with his head inbetween two bushes and then I heard the heaving... We all went inside and he continued to spit up bile and dry heave--- I wasn't too concerned, but then He spit up a big mucasy blob of blood. to the Vets we went immediately --- they checked him out gave him a shot to make him feel better and sent him home with some "rebound." But when we got home he was soooo lethargic and then he trew up more blood three times. Back we went, they took an X-Ray and saw no obstructions but set the poor little guy up on an intravenious drip overnight. He is up and more alert- I am waiting to hear from the doctor

He must have eaten something outside he was not supposed to. I mean EVERYTHING in our yard they are not supposed to eat- dafodills, hemlocks, euonymous. rhodies, azalea--hydrangeas.... Dogs chew, how do you keep them from the bad things? we have plenty of toys and chew sticks out there--- but sometimes they just prefer sticks or a clump of roots they have pulled out of the ground.... I feel like such a bad mommy letting him get into something he shouldn't have. But, how do you train them not to??? 

I'll let you know how he is doing once I get my little boy home...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Missy, I cringed as I read your post. I can only imagine how freaky that must have been.

I wish Cash a speedy recovery!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!!I hope Cash gets better real soon. I know where you are coming from.I have so many flowers in my yard,and never mind the grass.Duncan will always find something,but it's the puppy stage right? I really hope Cash is back at 100% real soon.Hugs to you!!
Dot


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

How scarey!! I hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, I know you were scared to death. I hope he is much better today. Keep us updated


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear about Cash! Of course it's scary! There isn't much we can do except keep them far from things we know can hurt them and the other stuff... well... it's not always possible to avoid them. Sammy chews and swallows anything he can get his mouth onto! He swallowed a pc. of hard plastic this morning before I could get it out ! 

Pls. let us know how he is once you've spoken to the vet, o.k.? (((hugs)))


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy, Sam and I send hugs and kisses. Keep us posted on how Cash is doing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Missy so sorry to hear this especially after just having your yard fenced in for the boys to run loose. Riley & Monte are sending lots of hugs and kisses to Cash for a fast recovery. They also told me he needs to get better because mommy promised them they could come over for a playdate


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sending my wishes to Cash for a Speedy recovery. I am also sending my kind thoughts to you, as well. You both have had a difficult time. I am hoping that perhaps Cash makes the connection between eating "junk" and getting sick. I know I spent years not eating the food I had eaten right before vomiting. And I think Hav's are much smarter than I am.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Missy I bet your scared to death. I hope he recovers well and keep us updated.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Cash, and poor Mommy.  Hopefully he will learn a lesson not to eat bad things. You are not to blame. Just like a toddler that puts things in its' mouth, or falls down, you can't be in all places at all times. **** happens!
Hope he is doing better (and you too).


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

I am so sorry Cash has gotten sick. Casper and I wish him a fast recovery and hope you will be ok, it is so hard when they get sick.  I bet Cash will feel alot better today. 

I have the same problem when out doing my yard work, with Casper getting into everything! I have been worried about him getting sick after getting into something during our yard workouts. It is not just the plants they should not eat, it is also the products we use outdoor on our yards. 

It has been a challenge doing yard work this year; with Casper chasing the cat, and trying to keep him out of things. I started hooking him to a 20 ft leash, even when fenced in the yard. The cat makes the dog chase him and they end up into areas they should not be, like the waterwall and pond. I put him on the leash for short periods and then let him off, rotating the time because he looses his patience on the lease, but I gave him a kong with steak and cheese last weekend that made him happy for along time on the leash.

I don't thing you can train them not to get into things, but maybe with Jasper and Cash you might want to consider a dog run where you could put them in just sometimes, during the time you work in the yard. I don't know about you, but for me it is hard to keep a eye on Casper and plant flowers.

Lynn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Cash - we are sending our love!! Dont blame ourself. You cant watch them every second - Logan has eaten what amounts to a full garden of mulch already! And he looks at me, runs to the garden, snatches a flower & gobbles it while running away & looking back at me. You just never know - I would check your lawn for mushrooms - I found that it is one thing that my guys want to eat, yet always end up throwing up. 
Keep us up to date. 
laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My prayers are with you & Cash! This is something that concerns me too! We are about to fence our small yard which is FULL of all sorts of plants, shrubs etc.! I think I will have someone (a professional!) come over & check it out from the list of bad things that was posted here. If it is bad it will go...I can't go through anything as terrible as one of my furry babies getting sick and possibly not recovering. Everyone is right....you can't watch or be with them every minute. All of these plants were here when we bought this house so I have no clue what lurks out there! Keep us posted!!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any advice about the yard, but I hope Cash feels better real soon!

aak


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy,
Hope Cash is better soon!That kind of stuff just happens,so you shouldn't feel bad.....these are pretty tough little guys!He'll be fine soon I bet!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy, oh I am so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine how frightened you must have been. I hope Cash has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: Thank you so much for all your warm (and furry) well wishes!-- Cash, I am told is doing fine, still on IV fluids- but he ate a little this morning and has held it down. They are going to try and feed him a little lunch and see if he holds that down and then hopefully we will have him home for dinner. I am very grateful we have a good vet so close to us. They say he is just looking around trying to see what's going on.... (which means he still feels a bit yucky - becasue if he felt fine he would be bouncing on the cage to get hugs) 

I just wish I knew what caused it. They don't think what ever it was was toxic- becasue he has bounced back. 

thanks all- I will let you know when he is home.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor sweetie pie. I hope he is well enough to join you in time for dinner - I am sure he is missing you too. The wonderful thing is that whatever it was, was not toxic - that's a relief.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy, Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, the poor little guy was supposed to be nuetered tomorrow--- think he knew????LOL Well we'll wait a couple of weeks for that now. I really want to get him home- but I am glad they are being cautious. Thanks again.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Ah, THAT'S what it was!! He just didn't want to get *that* done  

Poor little guy, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

I am so sorry to hear about Cash's and your scare. I am sending get well vibes to Cash and hope he comes home soon. How very frightning!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you and Cash had to go through all this. These guys can be so sneaky and can get into anything quicker than a flash. It sounds like Cash is doing better today. Sending best wishes for his full recovery!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy,
I am so sorry to hear about Cash. Thank God you are a GREAT Hav mommy and noticed immediately he needed to go to the vet. Dogs and cats get into things we would never dream of, similar to human toddlers. Don't blame yourself, but rather praise yourself for doing what was best for Cash.

I thought this might be a good place to put a list of toxic plants for everyone. The web site where you can get more detailed information on other toxic things is www.aspc.org

Toxic PlantsThis list contains plants that have been reported as having systemic effects on animals and/or intense effects on the gastrointestinal tract.

Please note that the information contained in our plant lists is not meant to be all-inclusive, but rather a compilation of the most frequently encountered plants. For more information, contact us at [email protected].

[A] * [C] [D] [E] [F] [G] [H]  [J] [K] [L] [M] [N] [O] [P] [Q] [R]  [T] [V] [W] [Y]

A 
- Aloe 
- Amaryllis 
- Andromeda Japonica 
- Asian Lily (Liliaceae) 
- Asparagus Fern 
- Australian Nut 
- Autumn Crocus 
- Avocado 
- Azalea

B 
- Bird of Paradise 
- American Bittersweet 
- European Bittersweet 
- Branching Ivy 
- Buckeye 
- Buddist Pine

C 
- Caladium 
- Calla Lily 
- Castor Bean 
- Ceriman (aka Cutleaf Philodendron) 
- Charming 
Diffenbachia 
- Chinaberry Tree 
- Chinese Evergreen 
- Christmas Rose 
- Clematis 
- Cordatum 
- Corn Plant (aka Cornstalk Plant) 
- Cornstalk Plant (aka Corn Plant) 
- Cutleaf Philodendron (aka Ceriman)
- Cycads 
- Cyclamen

D 
- Daffodil 
- Day Lily 
- Devil's Ivy 
- Dumb Cane 
- Deadly Nightshade (See Nightshade)

E 
- Easter Lily 
- Elephant Ears 
- Emerald Feather (aka Emerald Fern) 
- Emerald Fern (aka Emerald Feather) 
- English Ivy

F 
- Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron 
- Flamingo Plant 
- Florida Beauty 
- Foxglove 
- Fruit Salad Plant

G 
- Glacier Ivy 
- Gladiolas 
- Glory Lily 
- Gold Dieffenbachia 
- Gold Dust Dracaena 
- Golden Pothos 
- Green Gold Nephthysis

H 
- Hahn's self branching English Ivy 
- Heartleaf Philodendron 
- Heavenly Bamboo 
- Holly 
- Horsehead Philodendron 
- Hurricane Plant 
- Hyacinth 
- Hydrangea

I 
- Iris

J 
- Japanese Show Lily 
- Japanese Yew (aka Yew) 
- Jerusalem Cherry 
Back to Top

K 
- Kalanchoe

L
- Lace Fern 
- Lacy Tree 
- Lily of the Valley

M
- Macadamia Nut 
- Madagascar Dragon Tree 
- Marble Queen 
- Marijuana 
- Mauna Loa Peace Lily (aka Peace Lily)
- Mexican Breadfruit 
- Mistletoe "American" 
- Morning Glory 
- Mother-in-Law

N 
- Narcissus 
- Needlepoint Ivy 
- Nephthytis 
- Nightshade

O 
- Oleander 
- Onion 
- Orange Day Lily

P 
- Panda 
- Peace Lily (aka Mauna Loa Peace Lily) 
- Philodendron Pertusum 
- Plumosa Fern 
- Precatory Bean

Q 
- Queensland Nut

R
- Red Emerald 
- Red Lily 
- Red-Margined Dracaena (aka Straight-Margined Dracaena) 
- Red Princess 
- Rhododendron 
- Ribbon Plant (Dracaena sanderiana) 
- Rubrum Lily

S 
- Saddle Leaf Philodendron 
- Sago Palm 
- Satin Pothos 
- Schefflera 
- Spotted Dumb Cane 
- Stargazer Lily 
- Striped Dracaena 
- Sweetheart Ivy 
- Swiss Cheese Plant

T 
- Taro Vine 
- Tiger Lily 
- Tomato Plant 
- Tree Philodendron 
- Tropic Snow Dumbcane 
- Tulip

V 
- Variable Dieffenbachia 
- Variegated Philodendron

W 
- Warneckei Dracaena 
- Wood Lily

Y 
- Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow 
- Yew (aka Japanese Yew) 
- Yucca

Back to Top*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Gosh - So much to remember ..
I am so happy to hear all is well . Cosmo had an episode like this at Thanksgiving . They never did figure it out - it was just something going around I was told as he did not have any turkey or stuffing .. 
He was put on I/v's but he rallied very quickly and we picked him up at 2 o'clock the next day .. The vet was very cautious and wanted to keep him overnight for observation and even though it was hard for us we knew he made the right decision .. I knew he was really feeling lousy as he did not protest when the vet tech took him. Normally he would give me the whale eye and freak !!
He will be feeling low for a few days so just go with the flow and see how he feels .. This was the only time Cosmo was allowed on the bed with Mom .. He just looked so sad and dejected and down .. 
The good news is that it was not anything toxic .. for Cosmo and for your little guy as well ..
Tomorrow will be a better day !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your wishes. Cash is home! and he seems just fine... not like when we brought him. He is peppy and it is like nothing happened. We have to keep him on a low residue diet (eukanuba) for a week or so. But he has his stuffed squirell - so he is happy to be home. Jasper seems to know Cash is not ready for play and is just watching. Well, must go back to my baby  I am so glad he is home.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Home Cash, so glad to hear all is o.k. I'm sure you and him will sleep better tonight having him home.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

how releived you must feel to have cash home and feeing better. best wishes from coco and me. judith


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

So gald to hear Cash is home.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

Gald to hear Cash is better now!  

Lynn


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh, your baby is home and he feels soooooo much better. You better watch out for tomorrow. I am expecting some catch up trouble.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaayyyyyy, Cash is back home!! Give him extra belly rubs from me, o.k.? I'm sure he and Jas are going at it like nothing ever happened. Great news.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad he's home!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Cash is home!! Glad to hear he is better.

Kathy - thanks for the list - 
I got a kick out of the fact that Marijuana & Mother-in Law were on the same list If you have one, dont you need the other?? 
laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, Laurie. But if you have one, you might not care if you have the other!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie and Michele - you just made me spill my coffee over my computer screen!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry Julia!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know there was a full moon last night but You girls are too funny..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats so true about the full moon. All the nuts come out of the woodwork at work on full moon days!! Must be the need to howl!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Or it could be the fact the mothers day is around the corner so we all started preping a little early..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry Julia. Couldn't resist!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I am so glad to hear Cash is better! I had missed this one and you all had me power reading to get to the end and see that he was home!  That's so scary! They are just like little children aren't they? You have to watch them every minute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash is doing great! thanks for all your support. ...and speaking of full moons.
my massage therapist (who is truly responsible for my MHS) told me that these guys have more swelling if they are operated on around the full moon. don't know if it's true or not --- but Cash sure got out of his operation around the full moon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, I'm glad to read the latest report. You must be very relieved.

By the way, I don't know if your dogs do this Missy, but I find that mine are much more prone to chewing on plants if I am doing yardwork. I think they see me "playing" with the plants, so they do too. I will usually put a pen up around the plants that they chew or get someone to keep them playing & distracted. Otherwise, when I let them outside, my dogs completely ignore the plants (except the grass, which a couple of them love to chew as a ritual) and they just play, run, jump and wrestle instead.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Missy. Sorry for the late reply I have been unplugged lately...... Glad Cash is better. I can agree that is very hard. Houston puts everything in his mouth. The other day he was eating earthworms. Yuck. Now I keep him on his leash close to me and give him a new chewie. Then when I am done, its fun time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

